# Parking across 2 spaces



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

WTF..!!!!

Parking notice telling me my TT will be clamped if I park across 2 parking spaces again in a half empty Tesco car park.

No car park notices stating that clamping was in force for parking like this so I went and complained.

I know it's selfish taking up 2 spaces but my TT is coming up 4 years old without one dent or scratch down the side because I always take care where and how I park it.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

As a female driver, I am allowed to park across 2 spaces as unable to accurately park in one!! ;D

I always park at the far end of supermarket car park to avoid those trolley scratches.


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

What did they say when you complained?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It is selfish and annoys others only if there are very few space and if the spaces are in the popular bays. If there is plenty of space in a deserted corner, then it is nonsense.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Be careful doing this as it has been reported on this forum before that it winds some people up so much they then go and deliberately damage your car. :-/


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

I know this will annoy people but i always park in the parent and child spaces in supermarkets - not on purpose if you know what i mean but surely all customers are equals and they should welcome my custom as much as others.

Also, whenever i go to the supermarkets parents and kids are never parked in those spaces but sports cars like Porsche's, TT's and even Aston Martin sometimes.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

That must have been truly awful for you. You'd think they'd have something better to do than try to clamp people for selfish parking...

Shame on Tesco...


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

make you right - 2 spaces or the disabled/baby spaces if the are empty enough to allow others to come along after and park. It IS the only way of keeping the car "scratch free".


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

I park in the kids bays too.......mine are 14 and 17 and very rarley with me but is there any signs saying they have to be with you?

My missus has had a few snotty notes left under the wipers from unhappy mothers/fathers and i wouldn't put it past someone to damage out of spite


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Tesco of all places to get clamped  .

OK, put it to the manager they should allocate for the disabled, parent and child and spaces with engraved within the space 'rich bastards with gorgeous cars space' ;D . Can't say I blame you though and I do have small children but respect those with nice cars like myself too.


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

FOR RENT(or Sale): Two well behaved rug rats, always wear clean trousers whilst in car, no sticky fingers, well educated in the pros and cons of touching vehcile's windows, willing to seperate, available for all your shopping trips, good hourly rate,10% discount for TTOC members............01244 350000


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> FOR RENT(or Sale): Two well behaved rug rats, always wear clean trousers whilst in car, no sticky fingers, well educated in the pros and cons of touching vehcile's windows, willing to seperate, available for all your shopping trips, good hourly rate,10% discount for TTOC members............01244 350000


Heheh any buy one get one free's or three for two's ;D


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Peter Kay has done this one. Always takes his mother shopping... then you can park in the parent and child spaces... no one says anything about how old you have to be Â ;D

Mothers have uses Â ;D ;D (Only joking mum, if by some strange reason you have taken to using a computer, surfing the web, exploring the TT forum and reading the thread 'Parking across 2 spaces.')


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I also park in the mother and baby spaces. My view is that when I'm at the supermarket, it's usually in the evening and babies / children should really be in bed by then anyway. It's not illegal, and IMO is totally different to parking in disabled bays which I would never do.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I actually got a ticket for using two parking spaces oh and i didn't ave a ticket either but the penalty notice said using two spaces on it.
Needless to say i had it wavered due to the fact i said their were abandoned trollies taking up some of the space. And went and bought a ticket sharpishly ;D

Then they had the nerve to send me a leaflet on where to park in Stafford ;D


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

Oh Dear.

Saw the thread topic and after watching the owner of N 8ARA take up two spaces in Dorchester Waitrose I thought here was a chance to rant at the selfish twat. 
Best I keep quiet then!


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

My local Sainsburys has special ' TT only' spaces.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> My local Sainsburys has special ' TT only' spaces.


That's a coincidence. Â Mine has special 'company car only' spaces, that exist to make two spaces as intended where someone has parked across 2 spaces.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

> I also park in the mother and baby spaces. My view is that when I'm at the supermarket, it's usually in the evening and babies / children should really be in bed by then anyway. It's not illegal, and IMO is totally different to parking in disabled bays which I would never do.


Who has EVER seen kids getting out or into a car in these spaces.

I always tell the girlfriend to pretend to be my child in case anyone asks, i always get a sarcastic response though, or a slap!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I think that they should fine and clamp cars parking in mother and kids bays, unless they have kids with them 

But then again, I believe they should fine any car from parking next to mine when I HAVE to park in an ordinary parking space ;D


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Who has EVER since kids getting out or into a car in these spaces.


Re-read your earlier post -



> whenever i go to the supermarkets parents and kids are never parked in those spaces but sports cars like Porsche's, TT's and even Aston Martin sometimes.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

OK OK OK ;D, women can get away with parking in parent and child more than you lads ;D....because......if there is a space available we can just shove a scarf up our top and woddle ;D  as the child is 'metophorically' with us


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

> Re-read your earlier post Â -


Have done, woops!

I've corrected it now, fingers overtake the brain when i type!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Why not make mothers and children park furthest away from the Supermarket?

Think lateral - the little fuckers are too fat anyway and the mothers will be less likely to buy a load of arse-expanding junk food, if they then have to waddle further to their MPVs once they have paid for it. Â the exercise will do them good.

In fact why not have extra secure and wide, barrier controlled spaces for Low Fat Shoppers who drive decent cars? Â This could be easliy monitored by associating saturated fat content with the bar code scanners at POS and then Â issuing exit token once fat content is tallied up.

Just a thought...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Why not make mothers and children park furthest away from the Supermarket?
> 
> Think lateral - the little fuckers are too fat anyway and the mothers will be less likely to buy a load of arse-expanding junk food, if they then have to waddle further to their MPVs once they have paid for it. Â the exercise will do them good.
> 
> ...


I am really furious at what you just typed above! What smallminded little world do you live in? One track mind it appears too!


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

If you had to pay to park would you be prepared to pay for 2 spaces. ??? ??? ??? If you would, or if indeed you do, then fine.
Or do you only use 2 spaces cos they are free.


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

My comment above was a question aimed at those who have said its fine to do so.


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

I would Â£5-10 for two parking spaces

Â£5 for one, plus Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£ for dents and scratches


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I pay 40p in my local car park for 1 hour to take the risk for 1 space and that is a public car park , not a supermarket . On the other hand I would pay double for two spaces


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I am really furious at what you just typed above! Â What smallminded little world do you live in? Â One track mind it appears too!


Oops. Touched a nerve. Sorry.

He He.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> If you had to pay to park would you be prepared to pay for 2 spaces. ??? ??? ??? If you would, or if indeed you do, then fine.
> Or do you only use 2 spaces cos they are free.


Gran,

I will continue to use 2 or 4 spaces in supermarket carparks, until such time as they make spaces larger and employ armed guards to ensure that no chunt scratches or bangs into my TT.

And I'm not fekkin paying either. ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I can properly beat that ;D well not me exactly, but a well known character on the forum.

Had the nerve to park his TT Roadster (Silver) across 2 disabled spaces (the special already wider ones) at my local Somerfield, while conducting a swift booze shop  I say park a little tongue in cheek, as it was more of an abandon procedure. Should have seen the look on the other shoppers faces 

As nobody is really listening, it was Tim aka JampoTT, aka Zed Hed ;D

Sorry Tim, thought you would have owned up earlier in this thread


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Oops. Â Touched a nerve. Sorry.
> 
> He He.


It's OK Gary ..just been a 'orrid weekend but I'm now a lot lot happier


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> I can properly beat that ;D well not me exactly, but a well known character on the forum.
> 
> Had the nerve to park his TT Roadster (Silver) across 2 disabled spaces (the special already wider ones) at my local Somerfield, while conducting a swift booze shop  I say park a little tongue in cheek, as it was more of an abandon procedure. Should have seen the look on the other shoppers faces
> 
> ...


LOL...was he pissed by any chance, or just couldn't drive ;D


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

i think Stu is taking this too far...










 ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

*rotflmao* hehehehe ;D ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Parking across 2 spaces at the far end of a fairly empty free car park should defn NOT result in you getting clamped. You should have asked to speak to the duty manager and given them huge amounts of hassle about understanding their customers needs, as this is one of Tesco key corporate objectives.

However I am totally stunned at the number of inconsiderate people on this forum who are prepared to own up to parking in the Parent and Child spaces   

By definition I guess none of you have under 5's but try for a minute to imagine you have. You would then realise why the spaces are justified as:

1) parking closer to the shop there is less risk of your child being run over by some myopic pensioner or boy racer
2) the gaps between the spaces give them somewhere safe to stand while you get the other kids out of the car 
3) the wider spaces prevent your enthusiatic offspring dinging someones doors when they open theirs
4) those spaces are the only ones that allow you to open your rear doors wide enough to get a baby in a car seat and do up the harness without smashing its head or your own.

None of the above justifications really apply once your youngest is over 5 so spaces should be Toddler only and I support shops enforcing this.

So if you really think your need to protect your much loved piece of metal justifies someone elses 3 year old child being run over walking to the far end of the car park then please carry on just as you are. I'll still think you are selfish though.

L


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Well said T7, couldn't have worded that better myself


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Sorry, didn't mean to stir things up so much :-*

When I complained they just said it was an over zealous contract car park attendant and they had no problem with me parking across 2 spaces in a half empty car park, though they couldn't condone it. Bearing in mind I parked as far away from the store as you can possibly get they agreed I shouldn't have been given a notice.

Then they said they had no wheels clamps so they couldn't clamp any vehicles anyway...!!!

I also requested they made their car parking spaces bigger but they refused. Then I asked for a letter accepting responsibility for damage to my vehicle when I park there and again they refused. So I said I will continue to park across 2 spaces until they fine me at which point they have a choice, waive the fee or I spend my money at a competitors store.

I know it's selfish/petty, but FFS, we spend around Â£100/week at this store (Â£5k a year..!!), I don't think being able to park your car in a damage free environment is unreasonable.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

http://www.tesco.com/


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

> http://www.tesco.com/


LOL ;D ;D ;D


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

> However I am totally stunned at the number of inconsiderate people on this forum who are prepared to own up to parking in the Parent and Child spaces Â  Â


That is a very fair point and one very hard to argue against as if i WAS a parent these are all very valid points.

I'm sure you feel the same way that every one of us does on here about your TT in that you love it to bits.

To me, and maybe to others, my TT is my [smiley=baby.gif] and i therefore want to look after it as best i can, that includes walks/drives in the park, a good bath once a week and a thorough thrashing when it misbehaves ;D

Sorry, got a bit carried away at the end but meant as a joke.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Regardless of what has been said im still going to do it . If it gives someone the hump, and what. They wont be paying the repair bill, that`ll be me, but it wont, because ive parked in a wide space and avoided the damage


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

> couldn't have worded that better myself Â


We know


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

> It IS the only way of keeping the car "scratch free".


The only way of keeping your car scratch free is by leaving it at home :-/


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Regardless of what has been said im still going to do it . If it gives someone the hump, and what. They wont be paying the repair bill, that`ll be me, but it wont, because ive parked in a wide space and avoided the damage Â


Still can't see that it would hurt you - a full grown adult (in body at least) to park in two spaces and walk from the empty end of the car park... however I agree it is probably isn't too much of an issue when there are lots of empty parent and child spaces/in the evening when little kids are asleep.

However if you park in the only available parent and child space, forcing a tired and stressed mother with two lively toddlers to park at the far end of the car park - therby putting them at risk of serious injury - you are a [email protected] And its actions like that from prestige car owners that make the general population think we are all a bunch of [email protected]


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> Still can't see that it would hurt you - a full grown adult (in body at least)


ill be restrained here - im merely stating my own opinion here, which im entitled to. Having read your opinions, one could say the same about you, and im biting my lip not to. You think about this, you expressed your opinion without retaliation - let others do the same, or you may just end looking like the twat you saw fit to label me.
Why you have singled my post out, out of the many on this thread escapes me.


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

This has got to be one of the best reasons to taking my Smart Car shopping.
I no longer have to find a nice secluded spot , as with TT.
I can park it backwards , Forwards , or EVEN Sideways,
All in one space.
In fact could most likely do 3 point turn as well ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D
Also if so B&^%$Â£*d decides to ram it with a trolley, said trolley wil; just bounce off and dent his or her own car ,REVENGE is a car called Smart. ;D :-* :-*


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Do you get problems with the trolley attendants trying to push it back to the store then...


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Why you have singled my post out, out of the many on this thread escapes me.


Can I first of all say that I don't have a problem with people parking in 2 ordinary spaces (which is what most of the posts on this thread are about). I think Tesco were wrong to give Scavenger a hard time and his flame is entirely justified.

Moving onto the side issue of parent and toddler spaces I was hoping that the reason several people posted to say they used these spaces was because they hadn't really thought about it that much. My first post explained why they are not just a "perk" for parents but an important way of reducing the risk of an accident to a young child in a hazardous environment. I don't think that this is just my opinion - I though the reason those spaces were there was pretty well understood.

The reason I responded to your post was that you were the only person who posted to say that they would carry on using the spaces regardless. Even then I did say that this wasn't an issue when there was other spaces available. I have no idea whether or not my final comments apply to you and of course they are, as always on this forum, my own personal opinion.

I do agree the "adult" comment was directed at you and I apologise and withdraw that remark. :-[ I hadn't intended to offend you but understand that sometimes things come across differently than intended. :-/

Finally as a long term user of this forum you will know that I seldom post anything merely to incite a reaction. I chose to make a point on this particular issue because I felt that there was a genuine lack of understanding that I could rectify, on an issue of some importance. My slightly colourful choice of words was a reflection of my strength of feeling and because this is the flame room after all :!

Louise


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

My TT was dented in a Tesco's car park! 

I think we would be better off if Tesco's would change their policy:"not accepting liability about damages to your car in their car park". They create the problem in the first place as people are forced to park illegally to protect their property.

It is them we have to chase first and not arguing between using the disabled places or parking in two spaces in the first place.

So Tesco...install a camera network and recored any damage done to our cars, and we will respect the parking rules in the car parks.

A public car park in Ipswich just reassigned the 5th and 6th level parking places. Instead of having two parking spaces they have now created a single one!! This is a dream come true and since I found this my car will always go there when going shopping in town. Driving up 5 levels to park my car doesn't bother me at all. It is now possible to open both doors fully without touching any other car...it is great idea and all for Â£1 an hour.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> Can I first of all say that I don't have a problem with people parking in 2 ordinary spaces (which is what most of the posts on this thread are about). I think Tesco were wrong to give Scavenger a hard time and his flame is entirely justified.
> 
> Moving onto the side issue of parent and toddler spaces I was hoping that the reason several people posted to say they used these spaces was because they hadn't really thought about it that much. My first post explained why they are not just a "perk" for parents but an important way of reducing the risk of an accident to a young child in a hazardous environment. I don't think that this is just my opinion - I though the reason those spaces were there was pretty well understood. Â
> 
> ...


no worries, and i had at some point ( but it could have been on a previous thread about roughly the same topic ) said that if i saw 4/5 of these empty them i would park in them as  i doubt they would get filled in the time it takes for me to do my miniscule shopping. For some reason my girlfriend does the big shop without me ( actually its because i throw a load of crap in the trolley and we never come back with anything nutritional ;D )


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> I think we would be better off if Tesco's would change their policy:"not accepting liability about damages to your car in their car park". They create the problem in the first place as people are forced to park illegally to protect their property.
> Â


 ??? - its not Tescos fault but other people who cant open their doors properly.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> ??? - its not Tescos fault but other people who cant open their doors properly.


And you just defined the word "accident" now! And because accidents will always happen, if Tesco's can find the offending individuals then they will have to pay for the repair. If not, Tesco must have insurance for us to cover the damage.

If I have an accident and fall down because of a wet floor then Tesco will cover me. Why not cover the cars too?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> no worries


 :-*


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> And you just defined the word "accident" now! And because accidents will always happen, if Tesco's can find the offending individuals then they will have to pay for the repair. If not, Tesco must have insurance for us to cover the damage.
> 
> If I have an accident and fall down because of a wet floor then Tesco will cover me. Why not cover the cars too?


Ummm - why should Tesco pay up for damaged caused by a customer?? tell me again, I'm confused. :-/
Even better, if we all turn up at your house for a party and another guest opens their car door onto mine and dents it... but you have no idea who did it - will _you_ pay to have the damage repaired?? Hmm - didn't think so.

Back to the subject of parking in 2 bays - a whole load of us do this at work up at the far end of the car park... the carpark holds about 400 cars, but we've "downsized" loads so there's plenty of parking bays. My "parking ability" has been mentioned to me in the past :


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> If I have an accident and fall down because of a wet floor then Tesco will cover me. Why not cover the cars too?


Because they are liable for that - its their fault. If a tesco employee bumped into your car with a trolley then its tescos fault. If a member of public dents your car its not tescos fault. Supermarkets etc put signs in the car park saying you park at your own risk - if you dont like to take that risk, dont buy an expensive car and then take it to tescos... seems simple to me ?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Because we are their customers. Because without us Tesco's cannot exist.

When you are at Tesco's car park you are in their private land. We go there to spend our money. Asking Tesco to protect our property when we spending our money is not illogical.

The other day there was a car smashed up but somebody left a note on the windsreen, which was quite nice for the driver to find. But a lot of people don't do this, so Tesco's must make our visit safe. After all they keep saying "Every little helps" ;D

For some reason lately I have seen police cars patroling around the car park. Maybe they had too many incidents lately. And Tesco's parking spaces are very generous compared to multi-storeys in town.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Because we are their customers. Because without us Tesco's cannot exist. Â


yeah right - pop down to any Supermarket on a saturday morning - its full of cars and shoppers - most dont give a fuck what happens to their car and are rather more concerned about getting the weekly shop....

Most places wont take any liabilty for cars in their car parks - pubs, hotels etc etc so Supermarkets are hardly going to be bothered.


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

> yeah right - pop down to any Supermarket on a saturday morning - its full of cars and shoppers - most dont give a fuck what happens to their car and are rather more concerned about getting the weekly shop....


This is precisely the point, and this is why a number of people park across 2 spaces to protect their property.

Personally, I wait till around lunchtime when it has quietened down a little.

As stated by the Tesco representative, it isn't Tesco's fault if another customer damages your car. It is Tesco's fault if a trolley escapes from their trolley bays and rams your car.

I guess if your car gets damaged you can always go grab a trolley and stick it in the car at the damage point then complain. Check for cameras first though. But this is a pretty stupid thing to do and can be avoided by parking across 2 spaces in the first place - hmm deja vu


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

There seem to be a few different issues being discussed at once here.

But for the record, I would never park in a 'parent and Toddler space' nor a disabled space. Â Unless, of course, I was elligible to.

As for the sizes of Parking spaces, of course they're too small, and while it's worse in places that charge you for the priviledge (the more spaces they have, the more cars they can get in, so the more money they make) if Tescos (or any of the other supermarkets) were to widen their bays, it would still be at our expense.

At least at the moment there are enough spaces to ensure that whenever you get there, there are empty ones at the far end of the car park for you to go and park in. Â If they widened the spaces then there might not be, in which case you'd be forced to go elsewhere losing you time and them business.

The problem with that is you'd go somewhere else becasue they had more spaces, but then they'd be narrower and you'd have to start complaining all over again.

And don't think I'm being dismissive because I've not been a victim. Â My TT has deep scratches in the rear bumper where someone reversed into it within the first week of having it, it also has dents on both doors - though it has to be said that these are at the exact height of another TT door, so it may not just be the great unwashed thta can't park.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> As stated by the Tesco representative, it isn't Tesco's fault if another customer damages your car. It is Tesco's fault if a trolley escapes from their trolley bays and rams your car.


Very difficult to prove this. They will have to call the forensic engineers to analyse the impact etc etc! ;D

I don't go to Tesco's on Saturdays either.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Have any of you attempted to get small children in and out of the back of a TT in a normal parking space with cars either side? :. Or any other car for that matter? This activity, demonstrated, will prove a point of exactly why there are parent and child bays. The doors have to be opened to the fullest. Also, most couples, who have children, who have 'that' bigger car, possibly, 'may' be why also Tesco and the like have these spaces to provide, so that parents can get out of the car without denting other peoples cars and naturally keep the children safe on the chevrons for them to stand between the space whilst the parent is getting out the other child or children.

I without doubt though, always, always get some silly bitch with the bloody biggest 4 x 4 parking next to me in a public car park . Makes me more annoyed as I have always parked furthest away to avoid this and proect the car, even when I have had the children on board, and more to the point, these drivers do it when there are oodles of spaces all over the rest of the car park :.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

If going shopping with kids is the nightmare those of you with kids say it is, why don't you consider the alternatives? Shopping on-line has never been easier, and there's always the obvious option of leaving the kids at home with your other half whilst you do it on your own.

There will never be more than a few mother and toddler parking places in a car park, and I'm surprised you risk taking them to Tesco's at all if their lives are so much in danger.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I guess that's fine if you happen to live in a nuclear family.

But what about one parent families? Or those with no access to the internet? There are always going to be some people that have no choice but to take their kids with them when they go shopping.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> I guess that's fine if you happen to live in a nuclear family.
> 
> But what about one parent families? Â Or those with no access to the internet? Â There are always going to be some people that have no choice but to take their kids with them when they go shopping.


Of course, but I was talking more about the people posting on here. They obviously have access to the internet.

Failing that, if someone wants to go shopping and park in these parking places at 9.30pm when the "toddler" should frankly be in bed, then they need all the discouragement they can get. :-/


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

> If going shopping with kids is the nightmare those of you with kids say it is, why don't you consider the alternatives? Shopping on-line has never been easier, and there's always the obvious option of leaving the kids at home with your other half whilst you do it on your own.
> 
> There will never be more than a few mother and toddler parking places in a car park, and I'm surprised you risk taking them to Tesco's at all if their lives are so much in danger.


Back at you: If your TT is so precious why don't *you* shop online (you have a prestige car so can surely afford the delivery charge), thus saving your car the trip to car park of doom. This would then leave the car park free for those of us who aren't so precious about our cars, and leave your car damage free from door-dingers, highly dangerous chocolate-throwers etc. ;-)


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> Back at you: If your TT is so precious why don't *you* shop online (you have a prestige car so can surely afford the delivery charge), thus saving your car the trip to car park of doom. This would then leave the car park free for those of us who aren't so precious about our cars, and leave your car damage free from door-dingers, highly dangerous chocolate-throwers etc. ;-)


LOL. Can't argue with that. Just for the record, it wasn't me who was grumbling about chocolate throwing. 

I think the conclusion to this thread is for *everyone* to shop online...


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

> I think the conclusion to this thread is for *everyone* to shop online...


True but then what if your car gets hit by the delivery van ? ;-)


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

Hi

Parking in parent and child spaces really pisses me off, Â having 2 kids of 4 months and 3.5 years I know how hard it is to get the baby in the car whilst praying your 3 year old will not run off, or get hit by a car reversing into an adjacent small space. Â So if there are no parent and child spaces and I have the kids with me, I will use the disabled spaces, after all many disabled badge holders Â are not very disabled at all.

As for parking across 2 spaces, I think its fine at the far end or an empty car park, but the larger the space between you and the person next to you may just give their door more room to speed up and swing into your door much harder.

Plus the fact that he general numpty driver believes all sports car / prestige car owners are selfish twats and parking across 2 spaces will just give them more reason to think so.

As for taking the wifeâ€™s car to Tescos to protect mine, I simply cant stand driving her car so I would rather drive the TT and risk a dent than drive her Astra every time I want to park somewhere.

Ill get my coat now

JustinP


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I must admit, we Â normally shop in the Golf. Â 
But the point still remains, it's still damn expensive to get VW to repair damage. :-/


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> Parking in parent and child spaces really pisses me off...... I will use the disabled spaces, after all many disabled badge holders Â are not very disabled at all.


Do you not see the hypocrisy in this? :-/

It seems like I am in the minority here but I always park in a normal space and NEVER use a parent & child space or a disabled space.
I park where the car is least likely to be passed by many people with trolleys and if possible with one side to a wall/vegetation/etc (reduces the risk by 50%). I walk further since having this car than any other car I've ever had but in my mind it's worth it - I'm not being inconsiderate, I'm not upsetting people and risking their vengence by taking two spaces/using the disabled spaces/parent & child spaces and the risk to my car is reduced as much as it can be.
Maybe I view the world in a too simplistic way. :-/


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Maybe I view the world in a too simplistic way.


no, just a considerate way.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Taking the kids to a supermarket and walking around it doing the shopping is a piece of piss to get the shopping in my opinion and experience ;D. You aught to try taking them to CRAWLEY AUDI shopping for a nice expensive car buying session then it becomes a shit when you get thrown out ;D. Not quite like getting ya potatoes and milk .

On the otherhand I could do internet shopping but I love food shopping and enjoy looking at the food on the shelves I purhcase.

The only reason why I take out two sons, is because I have nobody to look after them what so ever. Hubs does occasionally though thankfully


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

> I will use the disabled spaces, after all many disabled badge holders are not very disabled at all.


Speaking as someone with a disabled daughter I must say how unbelievably ignorant this statement is. I agree that a few people do manage to obtain disabled badges for for very little reason, but, from my experience, it isn't easy. Please try to remember that "Disabled" doesn't always mean physically (ie visibly) disabled. There are many other problems that are not always obvious - respiratory problems, cancer to name but 2.

As a parent I know the problems of not enough spaces at supermarkets but next time you think of parking in "disabled" parking spaces have some consideration for those that really do have problems walking any distance. After all, if you've got their space, would you want their disablity as well? :-/


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Its a valid point NaughTTy, as and one with a disabled Dad I agree.... having said that, the number of times I have taken him out in his Hyundai :-/ and struggled to find a disabled bay that wasn't occupied by an X5, big Merc, Landcruiser or something similar.... it is a fact that while in some places it is hard to get the disabled badge in others its all too easy.... I could, if I was antisocially minded, use my Dad's car, and park in a disabled bay, even when he wasnt with me.... and I know of at least 3 acquaintances who have badges for their elderly relatives despite those relatives being in nursing homes and never going out... yet they applied for, and got, badges so they can park their Mercs and Beemers in disabled bays or on yellow lines....

yes , i know its dangerous to tar all with the same brush... but there is a common thread here... and it always seems to be those with expensive tin that abuse the system.....


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

> Hi
> 
> Parking in parent and child spaces really pisses me off, Â having 2 kids of 4 months and 3.5 years I know how hard it is to get the baby in the car whilst praying your 3 year old will not run off,


So whilst holding 4 monther, safely ensconce the 3.5er in the car seat, straps could possibly wait until the 3.5er is also safely in car.


> or get hit by a car reversing into an adjacent small space.


keep child on reins so he can't wander off?



> So if there are no parent and child spaces and I have the kids with me, I will use the disabled spaces, after all many disabled badge holders Â are not very disabled at all.


Jeez, am I reading that?? What an attitude!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

...I still think that the fat kids should walk further. 

until obesity becomes a bone fide 'illness' which surely can't be far off.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> keep child on reins so he can't wander off? Â


Aye, and why not muzzle it for the convenience and comfort of other shoppers too?


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

> So whilst holding 4 monther, safely ensconce the 3.5er in the car seat, straps could possibly wait until the 3.5er is also safely in car.
> keep child on reins so he can't wander off? Â
> 
> Jeez, am I reading that?? Â What an attitude!


I take it you donâ€™t have any kids. It amazes me how people have all the answers to bringing up kids until they have them of their own. Yes I agree it is possible to hold onto 3.5 year old whilst opening a door placing the baby seat in the car and stopping your trolley from running away but its not always easy.

My point on disabled spaces is there, (in my local Tescos anyway) there are many disabled spaces, and only a few child spaces. I am sure there are more people with kids than there are disabled (I cant justify that in any way). So the only other spaces that are safe for my children to get out of the car are the empty disabled ones.

Its also very rare I go to the super market with my kids and without the wife maybe less than 5 times a year (come to think of it I am not sure I have aver done it), so the times when I actually park in disabled spaces is very very rare, but I am prepared to do it for the safety of my children.

Cheers

JustinP


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

> there are many disabled spaces, and only a few child spaces. I am sure there are more people with kids than there are disabled (I cant justify that in any way).


Yup, there are dozens of disabled spaces about 90ft wide at my local sodsburys they are never filled and ther are far fewer M&B/C spaces which are always filled.

FWIW I just park as far away from the door as I can in the hopes that nobody parks next to me with their h reg cavalier two tone (whatever colour it originally was + rust). If there isn't a complete empty section then I stick it betweent the two most expensive looking cars I can find.....


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

> I stick it betweent the two most expensive looking cars I can find.....


Yup, me too, or next to a wall.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Yup, me too, or next to a wall.


Or on chevrons down Southend outside a Hotdog kiosk ;D


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Don't mention hot dogs  them two girlies were nice though :-*


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

> I take it you donâ€™t have any kids.


 Just the one, grown up now.



> It amazes me how people have all the answers to bringing up kids until they have them of their own.


 See above



> Yes I agree it is possible to hold onto 3.5 year old whilst opening a door placing the baby seat in the car and stopping your trolley from running away but its not always easy.


We used to use a sling thing to carry ours way back when - used to be a doddle to do most other things with little 'un tucked up against chest or back.



> My point on disabled spaces is there, (in my local Tescos anyway) there are many disabled spaces, and only a few child spaces. I am sure there are more people with kids than there are disabled (I cant justify that in any way). So the only other spaces that are safe for my children to get out of the car are the empty disabled ones.


We never used to have child spaces, always managed, child survived, never got run over (more's the pity at times! )
Â 


> so the times when I actually park in disabled spaces is very very rare, but I am prepared to do it for the safety of my children.


Still don't really see the need, why not just park in far corner (as advocated on this very forum  ) leaving the diasbled spaces for the genuinely disabled.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Go on then - I've resisted so far....

People parking in disabled spaces without a badge thing 
None of my friends / rels have an orange badge - but in my view, if someone is disabled, they have the right to park in a disabled spot. And if they can't because someone has 'nicked' it, it means that there is a greater chance of them parking next to me.

Not wanting to generalise overly here - but from observation, people with disablilities often will have issues getting in / out of cars.
Me - I can squeeze out of my car if the door is open by more than a few inches.
If someone needs to open their door wide to get out - of course there is a greater risk of them hitting the car next to them.

Ditto all of the above to kids.
I've got 3 (1, the eldest, full time). The youngest is 4 and is now just about old enough to get in / out by himself (if someone opens the door for him).
The other two (8 & 11) are old enough to open doors for themselves - but not always old enough to think about the car next to them....

So far - no one has hit anything - but only because I'm careful where I park.

I don't use child parking anymore. The older two know to only get out when I tell them to, and to stand where I tell them whilst I get youngest out.

But it was more difficult when youngest was still in a buggy.
Trying to get buggy out of car and unfold it. 
Then finding somewhere to put it whilst getting kids out.
Trying to keep an eye on older two whilst strapping youngest in.
Or trying to get older two out whilst keeping an eye on buggy with youngest in....

Child spaces for kids. Disabled spaces for disabled.

I think that they should be patrolled, and parking tickets given out. 

But that's just my view :-/


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

PS.

Sorry - followed a bit off topic there.

Back to parking across 2 'normal' spaces in an empty car park:
Don't see a problem with that as such - depends where they are I guess.

2 spaces right outside the front door - could see why store might be a bit upset.

2 spaces half way across the car park - a *lot* less of an issue.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

All this talk about how difficult it is to park in a normal sized bay, when shopping with kids, makes me wonder how on earth my parents coped when I was a child. Are kids more difficult these days? Or is it a reflection on parents expecting the world to drop everything so that their kids come first. SO boring.

Also, I don't see why an extra wide parking bay is going to help you get a buggy out of your boot...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> All this talk about how difficult it is to park in a normal sized bay, when shopping with kids, makes me wonder how on earth my parents coped when I was a child. Are kids more difficult these days? Or is it a reflection on parents expecting the world to drop everything so that their kids come first. SO boring.
> 
> Also, I don't see why an extra wide parking bay is going to help you get a buggy out of your boot...


Agree 100%. Not everyones' world revolves around other peoples children. I know this is hard for some parents to accept. : Not all thankfully. Get an MPV with sliding doors if you are that child-centric. A nice Toyota Previa 

I am all for spaces for the truely disabled - that the scheme is so abused is frustrating for those with genuine difficulties, as they can be tarnished with the abusing-the-system smearing that proliferates. One way around this would be to make the spaces actually _smaller_. Say about the size of a a pale blue three wheeler. That way there could be no confusion. 

How about 'elite' spaces for people spending over a certain amount in the stores who drive a decent car, by way of a Loyalty Card scheme equivalent to Club Class ?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

ROFL!

ok - when I were a kid....

There were less cars
There were a LOT less supermarkets
Shops / car parks had yet to cotton on to the idea of maximising profit by squeezing more customers in, so what parking spaces that were marked were bigger?
I've noticed THAT in the 18 years that I've been driving.

Regarding the buggy - getting it out is not a problem. But where do you park it with the child in it whilst you organise the rest of the brood out?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Continuing the light hearted parent-baiting theme, what's on at 4.00pm? 12.50am looks quite entertaining too.  ;D

http://www.tvgohome.com/index.html


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> All this talk about how difficult it is to park in a normal sized bay, when shopping with kids, makes me wonder how on earth my parents coped when I was a child. Are kids more difficult these days? Or is it a reflection on parents expecting the world to drop everything so that their kids come first. SO boring.
> 
> Also, I don't see why an extra wide parking bay is going to help you get a buggy out of your boot...


Firstly :- When I was a child my mum walked me everywhere because she couldn't afford to run a car so we didn't battle with the carpark syndrome of door dents and what have you within supermarket or public carparks.

Secondly :- In my experience, opinion and honesty I deliberately park at the end of the car park where it is empty, so I, personally, don't dent someone elses car getting out. I don't think the world revolves around me for one second unlike some other mums who do, however I am very vigilant about how close others park to me for this reason of actually getting the boys in the car when I come back to it from somewhere. There is always some silly bitch who will always wedge you right in. This seriously Pees me off no end .

The actual wide parent and child bay is so parents cope better opening the doors to the fullest to get the children out. That is what I would use the bay for.

I don't think there were so many big 4 x 4 cars on the road years ago like there are now. And I do think some of the drivers do struggle to park these big monsters hence why they don't realise they are wedging you in or whatever. But I do wish they would be a little bit more politer and considerate.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Firstly :- When I was a child my mum walked me everywhere because she couldn't afford to run a car so we didn't battle with the carpark syndrome of door dents and what have you within supermarket or public carparks.
> 
> Secondly :- In my experience, opinion and honesty I deliberately park at the end of the car park where it is empty, so I, personally, don't dent someone elses car getting out. Â I don't think the world revolves around me for one second unlike some other mums who do, however I am very vigilant about how close others park to me for this reason of actually getting the boys in the car when I come back to it from somewhere. Â There is always some silly bitch who will always wedge you right in. Â This seriously Pees me off no end Â .
> 
> ...


Abi. Your postings are in severe danger of becoming cogent, structured and logical. Please desist immediately. ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Gary they seem to be getting longer and longer and longer don't they LOL ;D. Almost as bad as another forum member ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Gary they seem to be getting longer and longer and longer don't they LOL Â ;D. Â Almost as bad as another forum member Â ;D


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

With regard to how much easier people managed in the 'olden days'.

Cars were smaller, there were less of them so spaces probably didn't need to be as small.

Same reason that many new build homes have garages that you drive a car into, but then can't get out of.

Bear in mind also that coupes and three door cars have much longer doors. It's hard to get out of the TT in the garage, but our five door Golf is much easier (not that the Golf ever spends much time in the garage).

And the pale blue car is, IIRC, a Thundersly Invacar.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

'Disabled' and 'Parent with child' parking spaces are there for a reason. People who park in them 'illegally', are just being lazy and selfish. I would never do it, even for a few moments. It's usually people in huge 4x4's or expensive sports cars that seem to do it.

As for those dumbwits who can't park properly, but have to use up some of the adjacent space, sometimes if i'm in my Peugeot, I'll park it up squarely in its slot, quite legitimately, so that my passenger side blocks entry to their drivers door and they have to use their passenger side to get in. May be they will learn to park properly next time.

If you want to avoid getting damage at supermarket car parks, as ScoTTy says, just park as far away from the store entrance as you can, on an 'end' slot. Is it really too much bother to spend an extra 30 seconds walking across the car park - the exercise might do you some good 

Expecting supermarkets to provide 'damage free' parking is a joke surely. Buy a cheap second car to do the chores in and collect battle scars.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

A guy I used to work with had his immaculate Saab written off in an accident and could only then afford a battered Volvo 240.

He said it was great because people would move over, give way and generally not come anywhere near it if they could avoid it. Correctly guessing that he didn't give a feck for his car, and they did about theirs meant they tended to keep clear.

perhaps we should all have one of those.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> A guy I used to work with had his immaculate Saab written off in an accident and could only then afford a battered Volvo 240. Â
> 
> He said it was great because people would move over, give way and generally not come anywhere near it if they could avoid it. Â Correctly guessing that he didn't give a feck for his car, and they did about theirs meant they tended to keep clear.
> 
> perhaps we should all have one of those.


...company cars work just fine.


----------

